# Okipage 14ex unter Ubuntu 7.04 Server



## Spranta (25. April 2007)

Hallo

ich möchte einen Okipage 14ex unter Ubuntu 7.04 Server betreiben wie stelle ich dies an?

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## andy72 (26. April 2007)

Sofern Du mit KDE/Gnome diesen Drucker nicht einrichten kannst, wirst Du Treiber vom Hersteller benötigen, die dort leider nicht zu finden sind (habe gerade nachgesehen). Lediglich Windows und OSX wird unterstützt, bleibt also nur die Lösung, diesen Drucker als normalen Laserprinter zu nutzen, was aber an sich kein Problem darstellen sollte, da Laserprinter als PostScript-Drucker arbeiten. Versuchen kannst Du evtl. einen normalen PS Laserprinter, der als HP angesprochen wird, in der Regel funktionieren diese Treiber dafür.


----------

